# bore sight



## switchbackxt1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Who uses one and which ones do you suggest


----------



## BanksCW (Dec 29, 2014)

I use a BSA collimator at my shop. It's not the best but the price was right and it works. If your going to play with those black rifles you'll need a riser or chamber laser bore sight.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 29, 2014)

had an old bushnell I've used for over 20 years... works pretty well..

typically they will all get you on the paper so you can adjust from there


----------



## wareagle700 (Dec 30, 2014)

I found it to be quicker and just as accurate to take the bolt out of the rifle look down the bore to align my crosshairs. I know with some rifles this isn't easy to do or even possible so they may come in handy for those. For the majority of the guns that I shoot, I have found boresighters to be best used as cat toys.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 30, 2014)

wareagle700 said:


> I found it to be quicker and just as accurate to take the bolt out of the rifle look down the bore to align my crosshairs. I know with some rifles this isn't easy to do or even possible so they may come in handy for those. For the majority of the guns that I shoot, I have found boresighters to be best used as cat toys.




X-2.......You could always shoot 3 rounds @ 25 yrs to see if gun groups,
adjust to bulls eye still @ 25 yds then
move back to 75 then 100.....
If you can zero @25 yds + 2" (2" high} you should be at distance @100 yds and 
only need to adj windage......


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2.......You could always shoot 3 rounds @ 25 yrs to see if gun groups,
> adjust to bulls eye still @ 25 yds then
> move back to 75 then 100.....
> If you can zero @25 yds + 2" (2" high} you should be at distance @100 yds and
> only need to adj windage......



From my ballistic chart for my 7mm, I'm about 5 cm low @25 yards.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 30, 2014)

mattech said:


> From my ballistic chart for my 7mm, I'm about 5 cm low @25 yards.




This is basically how i was taught to
"battle sight" rifles in the Army..
Shoot close to check group then move back....

I sighted my 7 mag this way and was
only 1" high @ 100yds (160gr bullet)
and fired 2 round strings to fine tune
windage......I was using Hyscore
rest.....


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> This is basically how i was taught to
> "battle sight" rifles in the Army..
> Shoot close to check group then move back....
> 
> ...




An old friend was a marine and was told to zero his rifle @33 yards. I always found it strange how the bullet goes up then down.


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 30, 2014)

wareagle700 said:


> I found it to be quicker and just as accurate to take the bolt out of the rifle look down the bore to align my crosshairs. I know with some rifles this isn't easy to do or even possible so they may come in handy for those. For the majority of the guns that I shoot, I have found boresighters to be best used as cat toys.



+1.  Looking thru works best whenever ya can!


----------



## Sharps40 (Dec 30, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2.......You could always shoot 3 rounds @ 25 yrs to see if gun groups,
> adjust to bulls eye still @ 25 yds then
> move back to 75 then 100.....
> If you can zero @25 yds + 2" (2" high} you should be at distance @100 yds and
> only need to adj windage......



2" high at 25 yards with most hunting cartridges will be way high at 100 and 200....much more than 3" anyway.  Clean miss at close ranges.

For most modern cartridges between 2500 to 3000 fps, sight about 1/2" to 1" or so low at 25 for starters and it'll get you close to 2" high at 100 and close to on the bull at 200 yards making for a nice minute of deer (never more than 4" high or low) out to 225 to 260ish yards.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 30, 2014)

I use a laser bore sighter. Cheap one from walmart I think.
Works well for me.
I usually take it with me to the range. I use a black target at 100 yards and sight off of it. Im usually off a couple inches on the first shot and dead on with the second or third. Saves me a lot of time.


----------



## budmccarroll (Dec 31, 2014)

I use a Wheeler magnetic laser. I sight in at 25 yards then put a few at 100 to to confirm 2 inches or so high and centered.


----------



## Steve762us (Jan 1, 2015)

Sharps40 said:


> +1.  Looking thru works best whenever ya can!



+2!

Set your AR upper, or bolt gun on a stack of towels on a convenient table, and post a nice circular target out in your yard--a tennis ball, sharpie circle on paper, whatever--at your zero crossover distance.

Move/press the receiver around till you see the target thru the bore, and adjust the sights till they're on, while the target's still centered in the bore....quick and easy.

Tip: make adjustments on scopes, etc "opposite" of the markings on the optic, to bring it to match the bore sight.

It works!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 5, 2015)

I use my right eye, cause my left eye ain't that good.


----------

